# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Voordelig propecia te krijgen tegen haarproblemen?

## Hans

Ik gebruik Propecia nu zo&#39;n 1 1/2 jaar en heb er veel baat bij. Haarverlies is niet meer en er is zelfs wat nieuw haar gaan groeien. Last van bijwerkingen heb ik ook niet. En dat terwijl ik 49 jaar ben. 

Het is alleen jammer dat het zo duur is. Ik ga het nu eens bestellen bij: [email protected]. Geen idee of het betrouwbaar is, maar volgens een gelezen mailtje op deze site is dat wel zo. 

Indien mijn bestelling wordt geleverd en voordeliger is laat ik het weten.

----------


## MartijnH

Ik heb wel een tip voor je.

Vraag aan de dokter of hij Proscar voor schrijft. Dit bevat 5 mg finasteride. Breek in 4en en neem elke dag een kwart.

Gebruik al jaren finasteride. Nog voordat Propecia was goedgekeurd. Destijds kreeg ik van de apotheek capsules waarin ze Proscar tabletten hadden vermalen. Toen Propecia op de markt kwam moest ik opeen 45 euro betalen. No way. Ik vroeg aan de assistente om Proscar. Geen probleem. Zo gekregen. Nog voordeliger ook.

Suc6

Martijn

----------


## Light

Klopt, ik gebruik ook nog altijd proscar en niet propecia, ik heb een lichte haaruitval al ongeveer 5 jaar en dit lijkt te helpen

info op http://www.mijndokteronline.com/proscar

----------


## sander_bru

Ik gebruik generieke propecia, dus gewoon finasteride precies het zelfde, alleen stukken goedkoper. Ben zo'n 15euro per maand kwijt en je hebt geen recept nodig. Info site:  Propecia bestellen

----------


## Xerxes

Finastride is een top middel, ik raad wel iedereen aan om niet langer dan 6 maanden elke dag te gebruiken. Naar paar jaar kan enge bijwerkingen hebben zoals niet aanmaken van testo. Uit mijn ervaring gebruik Finastride 3 maanden een geef je lichaam minimaal 1 maand rust (Zo leerd je lichaam testo aanmaken ). Anders kan je lichaam gewend raken aan niet aanmaken van testo, een dat kan leiden tot onvruchtbaar, Zachtere stem, vrouwelijke borstenvorming, gevoelig, kleinere penis....

----------


## MarkD

Gisteren bij de huisarts geweest en zonder problemen een recept gekregen voor Finasteride 5 mg. Apotheek deed even moeilijk omdat ze alleen Propecia wilde/mocht verkopen voor haaruitval. Had met de verzekeraar te maken; voor haaruitval wordt 't niet vergoed en voor prostaatproblemen wel... 
Zei dat me dat te duur was en dat ik ze zelf in stukjes ging hakken. Na overleg kon het wel.
Heb 30x Finasteride (ratiopharm) 5 mg, merkloze Proscar gekregen en hoefde niets te betalen. Als m'n verzekeraar toch niet wil betalen ook geen probleem, want het kost maar  9,90! Propecia kost al snel  50 per maand (stelletje afzetters) en dit maar een paar euries. Probleem is alleen dat 't verrot kleine pillekes zijn die niet makkelijk in 4-en zijn te hakken. Ga de apotheek nog maar 'ns vragen of zij er capsules van 1mg van willen maken...

----------


## wesmatch

Ik snap niet hoe ik dat blokje kan maken:
Ik reageer op dit bericht.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Klopt, ik gebruik ook nog altijd proscar en niet propecia, ik heb een lichte haaruitval al ongeveer 5 jaar en dit lijkt te helpen

info op http://www.mijndokteronline.com/proscar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ik kwam ook op deze pagina via http://finasteride.be
Is dit een betrouwbare internet apotheek ?

----------


## lampie

Ik ben in twijfel om het middel propecia te gaan gebruiken!
Weet iemand ofdat dit middel echt effect heeft en weet iemand of er nadelige gevolgen aanzitten?

Heb zelf namelijk keer begrepen dat de kans op prostaatkanker wordt verhoogd, weet iemand hier wat over?

Hoor het graag!

Bedankt!

Gr.

----------

